# Lecteur de carte SD pour iMac ?



## maud75 (26 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour,

L'iMac n'a pas de lecteur de cartes SD, existe t'il un lecteur externe en vente ?

Merci
Maud


----------



## DeepDark (26 Novembre 2008)

Oui dans n'importe quel magasin informatique ou sur le net (il y en a des vraiment pas chers, moins de 10&#8364; ).


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Décembre 2008)

Ici on traite les problèmes matériels donc ta question est HS. Merci de faire attention la prochaine fois. Je déplace.


----------

